# Windows 2003 server



## scorpio30 (Jun 3, 2009)

How can a client still connect to the domain even when the network cable is unplugged


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I strongly suggest that you do your homework yourself. It defeats the point to have us do it for you.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Enable User Cache in Group Policy Managements in Windows Server 2003


----------

